# Open Vent?



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Good morning everybody







,we put the camper in storage in a building that has a concrete floor and insulated walls and ceiling but no heat,my question is should I have opened the ceiling vent or should I not worry about it.I am pretty sure there will be temp swings.Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I would if it were me.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

jozway said:


> I would if it were me.


x2 if nothing else it will provide some ventilation and maybe keep the inside from smelling stale or any moisture buildup. FWIW I leave my vent open in the summertime, even though it is stored outside, just to keep the temps down and some air circulation


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have Maxxair covers and leave the roof vents open 24/7/365. Only way to go. Even if cold weather camping and running the furnace I leave two vents cracked open a little.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I store mine indoors too, and left it open.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I leave mine open almost all the time. When I am using the trailer in the winter I leave it closed, but when I go back to storage I open it up just to get some air circulation.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I have Maxxair covers and leave the roof vents open 24/7/365. Only way to go. Even if cold weather camping and running the furnace I leave two vents cracked open a little.


Ditto! phillip


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jdpm said:


> I have Maxxair covers and leave the roof vents open 24/7/365. Only way to go. Even if cold weather camping and running the furnace I leave two vents cracked open a little.


Ditto! phillip
[/quote]

Me too!! It helps reduce condensation problems.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess I'm going to go against the current here. I close mine in storage and leave damp rid inside. That keeps the inside dry. It just doesn't make sense to me to leave it open to the damp outside air if I am trying to keep the inside dry.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I guess I'm going to go against the current here. I close mine in storage and leave damp rid inside. That keeps the inside dry. It just doesn't make sense to me to leave it open to the damp outside air if I am trying to keep the inside dry.


The issue is differentials. If the inside and outside maintain the same temp and humidity there very few issues with mold or condensation related issues, think of your attic. Sealing it up with damp rid is fine as long as you have enough to maintain a low humidity and keep an eye on it, replacing the damp rid on a regular basis.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I do not store mine indoors. If I did, I would definitely keep the roof vents cracked for circulation...maybe even the windows too. The reply about temperature and moisture differentials is spot on, also keep in mind that cold winter air does not contain as much moisture as warm summer air.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I have Maxxair covers and leave the roof vents open 24/7/365. Only way to go. Even if cold weather camping and running the furnace I leave two vents cracked open a little.


X2. The only time I close the roof vents is in a hot, humid climate and I am running the A/C. Otherwise, with the Maxxair covers, I keep the vents open about 1/2" all winter long, while in storage. Especially so in warmer weather. And when we get a smokey smell in the trailer from campfires, the trailer airs out when stored. Our trailer always smells fresh when we go camping.

Mike


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody,got in the storage facility and opened the vent up.


----------

